# Livery wanted in Ash Green, Ash, Aldershot, Normandy, Tongham...



## soulcal (20 October 2013)

Hello everyone!

I was wondering if anyone knows of livery in the area's of Ash Green, Normandy? 

Thank you! 

Calli


----------



## springtime1331 (20 October 2013)

My parents live in Ashgreen! There is a place that used to do livery near the bridge on white lane. My mum kept her horse there for a bit, not many facilities but nice stables and lovely fields. There is also a place on the road to Tongham which I kept my youngster at. You can see their school from the road and the stables behind it. Nice place. In Normandy, I think there are a few places, I left home years ago but could ask my mum for more info if needed.


----------



## soulcal (20 October 2013)

Thank you so much! I have been looking for information for those stables, especially the one in Tongham haha! If I could have the contact information for as many of those as possible I would be so grateful 

Thank you


----------



## springtime1331 (20 October 2013)

Parwood is good, I used to go to shows there when I was a child. Indoor school and great facilities 
http://www.parwood.co.uk/livery-services


----------



## soulcal (20 October 2013)

springtime1331 said:



			Parwood is good, I used to go to shows there when I was a child. Indoor school and great facilities 
http://www.parwood.co.uk/livery-services

Click to expand...

I have previously been a stable hand for a short period of time at Parwood, and I love it there. Unfortunately it is too expensive for me  thank you!


----------



## springtime1331 (20 October 2013)

There's also a place opposite school lane in Normandy that used to do livery. Would probably be cheaper than parwood. Do you go to rokers and backhursts? They have adds up.


----------



## soulcal (20 October 2013)

I have looked into the stables opposite School Lane, but they do not allow anyone under the age of 18 unsupervised on their yard, unfortunately! :/


----------



## Scarlett (25 October 2013)

Shhortlands on the Aldershot Road?


----------



## soulcal (25 October 2013)

I have seen them before  do you know of any contact numbers for them?


----------



## A Keeling (26 October 2013)

Hiya Calli

Lovely friendly 5 star livery yard near Pirbright.  Great facilities and service.  If you're interested please email   customerservice@necd.org.uk


----------



## soulcal (26 October 2013)

Hello, 

I think Pirbright might be a bit too far for me - it would need to be in walking distance as I cannot drive as yet!

Thank you for the offer!  

Calli


----------



## soulcal (28 October 2013)

Any more ideas from anyone?


----------



## A Keeling (30 October 2013)

Shame.  Never mind.  Good luck in your search..........

Amanda


----------



## soulcal (26 December 2013)

Scarlett said:



			Shhortlands on the Aldershot Road?
		
Click to expand...

I have seen them before  do you know of any contact numbers for them?


----------

